# Kreislaufprobleme



## greenhorn-biker (28. September 2011)

Hallo Mädels habe ein Problem 
Habe seit längerem, wie ich vermute, Kreislaufprobleme beim biken. Wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze und trete ist es kein Problem, aber sobald ich halt mache und mich übers bike stelle fängt es an mir schwindelig zu werden und mir wird schlecht . Komischerweise hört es gleich wieder auf wenn ich weiter fahre 
Die Frage ist jetzt
-habe ich probleme mit blutdruck/Kreislauf und sollte mich vom arzt checken lassen?
-bin ich vllt unterzuckert?
-ist meine Kondi noch zu gering und ich übernehme mich immer noch (was ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann )


----------



## syn_error (28. September 2011)

> -habe ich probleme mit blutdruck/Kreislauf und sollte mich vom arzt checken lassen?


Lass das bitte beim Arzt abklären.
(Großes Blutbild, Blutdruck/Pulsmessen.)



> -bin ich vllt unterzuckert?


Ess mal eine viertel Tafel Schokolade vor dem Sport.



> -ist meine Kondi noch zu gering und ich übernehme mich immer noch


Gribbeln in den Beinen und bei bissen Schwindlig wenn man am Maximum ist aber Schlecht sollte einem nicht dabei werden.

Schwindlig -> Schlecht -> schwarz vor Augen -> Ohnmacht.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, geh zum Doc und lass deine Werte checken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (28. September 2011)

Schau, dass du vorher genug gegessen hast und dass du auch während der Fahrt genügend trinkst. Ich würde dir nicht raten vor der Tour zuviel Schokolade zu essen. Das treibt zwar deinen Blutzucker kurzfristig in die Höhe. Danach fällst du aber eher noch in ein tieferes Loch. Wenn du aber während der Tour Schwindelgefühle hast, kannst du mit Schokolade, Energieriegel,... den Blutzucker in die Höhe treiben. Deshalb würde ich dir anraten, immer etwas dabei zu haben (ich trage die gleichen Riegel schon die ganze Saison mit ;-)).
Wenn du diese Symptome aber regelmässig hast, würde ich mich unbedingt von einem Arzt durchchecken lassen. An der fehlenden Kondi wird es wohl eher nicht liegen.


----------



## Honigblume (28. September 2011)

Wenn ich bei einem Puls von 160 oder höher abrupt stehen bleibe wird mir auch komisch, bißchen schwindelig, (nach unten gucken, z.B. aufs GPS geht überhaupt nicht) fahre ich hingegen weiter und lasse den Puls unter kleiner Belastung zur Ruhe kommen ist alles bestens.

Mein Blutdruck ist immer hervorragend und mein Puls ist gerade bei 56, also auch wunderbar in Ordnung.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. September 2011)

So war dann grad mal spontan beim Hausarzt 
Blutdruck 120 zu 85 sowie Puls 56 ist top in Ordnung 
Beim abhören von Herz/Lunge hat er auch nix gehört,morgen wird Blut abgnommen und dann sehen wir weiter 
Zusätzlich hat er mich dann noch zum Kardiologen überwiesen zwecks Herzultraschall und Belastungs-EKG 
Ich denk mal wenn da nix dabei raus kommt dann wird es wohl am trinken und essen legen
@Honigblume: genau wie du es beschreibst ist es bei mir auch wenn ich dann noch nach unten gucke fängt sich alles an zu drehen


----------



## scylla (28. September 2011)

Sich auf wechselnde Belastungen einzustellen ist auch etwas, was der Körper erst mal lernen muss. Das geht nicht über Nacht und auch nicht, wenn man dauernd nur auf Ausdauer fährt, also mit gleichmäßiger Belastung. Der Kreislauf muss quasi "lernen" den Puls bei Anforderung sofort in die Höhe zu treiben, und dann wenn die Anstrengung vorbei ist auch sofort wieder auf "Ruhe" umzuschalten. Ich hatte noch vor einem Jahr Probleme damit über 180er Puls zu kommen, und war auch nach einer Maximalbelastung entsprechend lange noch am Schnaufen bzw. mir wurde manchmal auch kurz schwarz vor Augen wenn ich stehen blieb, sondern musste erst mal langsam "runterkommen". Mittlerweile komme ich problemlos über 200 (mit entsprechender Steigerung der Maximal-Kraft), bin aber danach auch innerhalb von kürzester Zeit wieder auf Normal-Puls.
Gib deinem Körper einfach Zeit, das zu trainieren, und bau öfter mal "Abwechslung" in deine Touren ein. Beim Biken kommt das ja eh, wenn man z.B. mal ein Steilstück hoch kurbelt und sich dann vielleicht auch noch vornimmt, nicht ganz runter zu schalten. 

Viele Leute schaffen es auch nicht, die Energiereserven (Fett) im Körper anzuknabbern und unterzuckern dadurch leicht, sobald die schnell verfügbaren Kohlenhydrat-Speicher leer sind. Das muss nichts mit Fitness und Training zu tun haben, sondern liegt glaub auch an der Gewöhnung. Wenn man halt schon immer dem Körper regelmäßig Nahrungs-Nachschub gegeben hat, geht's halt nicht anders bzw. braucht wahrscheinlich lange Zeit, sich umzugewöhnen. Seh ich bei meinem Freund. Der ist saumäßig fit, fährt schon seit über 10 Jahren Mtb und noch länger RR und er kriegt trotzdem sofort einen Hungerast (Schwindel, Schweißausbrüche etc), wenn er nicht regelmäßig auf einer Tour was isst. 
Was hilft: vor der Tour "langanhaltende" Kohlenhydrate, also keine Schokolade sondern eher ein Käsebrötchen, wenn's geht am besten auch noch Vollkorn, und beim Fahren immer wieder mal schnellen Zucker in Form von Riegel/Schoki/Gummibärchen/etc nachschieben, und zwar am besten vor du merkst dass du richtig Hunger bekommst und der Kreislauf runter geht.


----------



## Honigblume (28. September 2011)

Wenn ich gedanklich zum Sportunterricht anno dazumal zurück denke...
Nach irgendwelchen Sachen wo der Puls in die Höhe ging und man sich im Anschluß ausgepowert in die Ecke geschmissen hat, da habe ich schon gemerkt, daß es mir nicht gut ging, habe es eben auf die Anstrengung geschoben. 
In der Oberstufe habe ich dann eine Lehrerin bekommen die sehr viel Wert darauf gelegt hat sich nach Anstrengungen nicht in die Ecke zu werfen sondern so lange zu gehen, ganz in Ruhe, bis der Puls wieder runter gegangen ist.


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2011)

Möglich wäre auch ein gereizter oder geklemmter Nerv, der sich in bestimmter Haltung meldet 
oder....hattest du nicht auch Probleme mit den Ohren - Gleichgewicht ?


----------



## Silvermoon (28. September 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> So war dann grad mal spontan beim Hausarzt
> ....
> Beim abhören von Herz/Lunge hat er auch nix gehört,morgen wird Blut abgnommen und dann sehen wir weiter
> Zusätzlich hat er mich dann noch zum Kardiologen überwiesen zwecks Herzultraschall und Belastungs-EKG ....



Das war eine sehr gute Entscheidung, deinen Hausarzt aufzusuchen! Alles andere wären Ferndiagnosen und Vermutungen! Lass dich mal von Rechts nach Links krempeln und durchchecken - kann nix schaden und du weißt dann wenigstens wie es um deine Gesundheit steht.

Ein Belastungs-EKG auf dem Ergo ist nur halb so schlimm - hatte im August selbst einen kompletten Check mit EKG und ERGO, großem Blutbild usw. Das ERGO ist wie Biken: es geht locker auf der Geraden und zwischendrin kommt hin und wieder mal ein Berg 



Wünsch dir alles Gute


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. September 2011)

Danke für die vielen Erfahrungen und Anregungen 
Termin beim Kardiologen hab ich erst anfang Dezember bekommen  Hoffentlich vergess ich den net sonst kann ich wieder solang warten 
Geblutet hab ich heut morgen  Mal sehen was der Doc morgen zu den werten sagt...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Oktober 2011)

Blutwerte sind alle top,wie ein junger hüpfer meinte er  
Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens auch mal dass ich keine probleme mit Zucker,Cholesterin und co hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (1. Oktober 2011)

schwanger ???


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe doch mal nicht 
obwohl ich in letzter nicht aufhören kann zu essen


----------

